# gainesville fl



## dime (Jan 25, 2009)

i am starting to hate this town.....


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jan 26, 2009)

Did you go to FNB?
I heard it was good, but I couldn't find any info for it last I checked.
There should be a flyer or notice about it, or you could ask someone, at the Civic Media Center on University Ave.


----------



## dime (Jan 26, 2009)

i looked for it while i was wasted and got lost. they have it on thursdays at some house


----------



## Razor_ (Feb 4, 2009)

i thank i know youu dime.
did you ever go threw arkansas? i was at the misson in little rock and you gave me a cigarete and you said you rode on a train here. you look like that person that came there the pictur in your profile


----------



## dime (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah a couple of years back


----------



## Mouse (Feb 4, 2009)

dime said:


> i am starting to hate this town.....



whyyyy?


----------



## Samantha (Feb 4, 2009)

The food not bombs serves at 7pm Thursday in the park/plaza of Gainesville. They were a little late when I was there, but they showed.

That is a really cool little town, but it WILL suck you in.


----------



## dime (Feb 5, 2009)

cause it is burned out mainly. and i've been here a month


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 5, 2009)

I know what you're talking about, man.
It's kinda hipster-y with the "punk" kids an' all.
I like it well enough, but I don't think I'd stay there for long.
In fact, I didn't stay there for long.
It may be cool if you have a job and social circle, but as a visitor coming into town, it's not so great after a week.


----------



## dime (Feb 5, 2009)

where u at veggieguy


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 7, 2009)

i'm in orlando for a week or so, then down to palm beach area.


----------



## drun_ken (Oct 28, 2009)

dime said:


> i am starting to hate this town.....



should have found me....hell quill and trainwrek were werkin ren fair atyin at my place that time frame...sorry about yer bad luck...let me know next time yer in town.....


----------

